# Number 1 Single (the Lisa Loeb date show)



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

Did anyone else catch this? It conflicts with Grey's Anatomy (which is my wife's must-see show) and comes on fairly late, so I had to stay up to watch it live.

Not a bad show at all. I've always had a thing for Lisa Loeb and it's nice to see a bit more of her personality. I feel really sorry for the guy that she got setup with on this episode. Note to self: If ever given the chance to go on a date with a famous singer, do NOT perform their biggest hit during impromptu kareoke.

I can't wait to see the next episode. The teaser of Lisa in a thong is enough to keep me watching.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Well, crap. I knew there was something I could've done with my new TiVo.


----------



## quango (Sep 25, 2005)

Looks like it has about a billion reruns each week, so I'd imagine a low-priority SP would find it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I watched it. If she keeps flashing her bra and running around in a thong I will keep the SP.

My favorite line was when she was walking around New York with Adam Goldberg.

Lisa - "I can't believe you smoke and take vitamins"
Adam - "I take vitamins _because_ I smoke"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I've got the first episode on my TiVo. Can't wait to watch it. But really, it ought to be me.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Thanks for reminding me. I'll set up a SP. Is she only dating MOTs?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I'll set up a SP. Is she only dating MOTs?


It would appear that she is not limiting herself to that group. (from the show's page on the E! site)

Single Singer Seeking: Find Out if You're a Love Match for Lisa

Texas girl (minus big hair). Petite build, brown hair, hazel eyes. Singer-songwriter. I listen to Zeppelin but don't sound like them. I love to cook and eat, go to restaurants, grocery shop, read, travel and hike. I enjoy Chinese food, good conversation and long walks on the beach (ha, ha!).

Seek intelligent city guy (NYC or L.A.) between 30-45. Must be smart, funny, sensitive (not wimpy), adventurous and family oriented. Preferably Jewish. No diets, no fake hair. Healthy and active a plus. Must love cats.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> It would appear that she is not limiting herself to that group. (from the show's page on the E! site)
> 
> Single Singer Seeking: Find Out if You're a Love Match for Lisa
> 
> ...


I'll take preferably.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I'll take preferably.


yes, you do have that advantage over me. I sorta kinda qualify on the "L.A." requirement.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

MOT's? 

Actually she went to prestigious private school in Dallas named Hockaday. About 10 years ago I stood behind in line for a drivers license and she did not look happy so I did not talk to her.


----------



## writdenied (Sep 2, 2003)

mwhip said:


> MOT's?


*M* embers *o*f {the} *T* ribe{s of Israel}, a.k.a Jews.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

My Wish List for Lisa Loeb didn't pick up her new show. That sucks.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Paging Toeside. Mr. Toeside, please pick up the white courtesy phone.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Uncle Briggs said:


> My Wish List for Lisa Loeb didn't pick up her new show. That sucks.


I noticed that myself. 

Anyway, I just finished watching the first episode. Damn.. She is so fine. Can't wait 'til next weeks show where Issac Mizrahi has were running around in a thong.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Mmm, she is fine. If only I was 5 years younger. And in better physical shape. And possessed of an adventurous nature. Give me all that, and I'd be perfect for her!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Mmm, she is fine. If only I was 5 years younger. And in better physical shape. And possessed of an adventurous nature. Give me all that, and I'd be perfect for her!


And a vegetarian.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

mwhip said:


> And a vegetarian.


Whoops, that ended it for me.

Lisa's nice, but I like my animal flesh!


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Uncle Briggs said:


> My Wish List for Lisa Loeb didn't pick up her new show. That sucks.


Her name isn't anywhere in the show description. I wonder why. They need to fix that.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Just watched the first show and enjoyed it. Geez, people could play "six degrees of Lisa Loeb" using her friends. Set a season pass for the rest.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

While I have no issue with the idea of LL in a thong, what I find attractive about her is only mildly physical. She has a great face but more interesting to me is her brain. She sounds like she would be great to talk to unlike soooo many women on reality TV. (e.g. Nicole and Paris, any skank on the Bachelor etc)


----------



## canyonero! (Apr 24, 2002)

I kind of liked it. She's cute and all that, and "quirky" I suppose. It was pretty obvious most of it was setup though. I love Adam "The Hebrew Hammer" Goldberg, but that scene when he tells her about his genius friend felt really scripted.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I can't believe that author guy used her like that to help promote his book. What a tool.

A Hello Kitty rice cooker? Too funny. In a later scene back at her apartment, you actually see it sitting on the kitchen counter.


----------



## tony touch (Jul 16, 2004)

For those of you that missed the thong shot, here ya go: (there is no nudity)

http://www.thefilehut.com/./userfiles/Mastermind2002/Lisa Loeb Thong0001.gif

http://www.thefilehut.com/./userfiles/Mastermind2002/Lisa Loeb Thong0002.gif

http://www.thefilehut.com/./userfiles/Mastermind2002/Lisa Loeb Thong0003.gif


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

It's been a while since I've seen the 'good' kind of reality show ('good' being documentaries, evil being competitive shows) and I like this one a lot. Lisa isa great woman to watch and listen to and I get to see a bit of New York again.

Now if only they could add an aging British guy who walks through the house yelling for his wife. Then this show would be perfect.


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

I think we can now create several golden rules of dating gleaned from this show.

1) Never sing karaoke when you're dating the real singer
2) Never discuss your fiber intake or bowel problems on the first date
3) When you finally manage to get a date with a celebrity, don't use them to promote your book.
4) Rice cookers are cute, but they don't guarantee you a second date (or even a first).


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Here's another rule, dating or not: Eat some freakin' vegetables!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

What kind of vegetarian is she? Does she eat eggs and dairy products, or is she a strict vegan?

I do like my animal flesh, but I always appreciate a fine dish of couscous or pasta primavera.

And you will never, ever again see me do karaoke. Once at Kablemodem's was enough. Gawd, that was embarrassing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> What kind of vegetarian is she? Does she eat eggs and dairy products, or is she a strict vegan?
> 
> I do like my animal flesh, but I always appreciate a fine dish of couscous or pasta primavera.
> 
> And you will never, ever again see me do karaoke. Once at Kablemodem's was enough. Gawd, that was embarrassing.


based on her show she had with Dweezil on FoodTV, she's one of those "I'm a vegetarian, but...." types of vegetarians.


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> based on her show she had with Dweezil on FoodTV, she's one of those "I'm a vegetarian, but...." types of vegetarians.


Here's a quote from her imdb page: "I eat fish and love bacon. Plus, I don't mind if soups are made with chicken or beef stock, I just don't like eating big pieces of meat."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

grant33 said:


> Here's a quote from her imdb page: "I eat fish and love bacon. Plus, I don't mind if soups are made with chicken or beef stock, I just don't like eating big pieces of meat."


exactly.. I knew about the bacon thing from that FoodTV show she had. She's no true vegetarian. Which is good, IMHO. She would be easy to cook for,


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

I have always thought she was hot, ever since she broke through. I was shocked to hear that she was 37! She does not look that old at all! (well at least to me)

I thought the show was decent, guess it could give me some ideas out there in the dating scene. blah


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

jschuur said:


> Here's another rule, dating or not: Eat some freakin' vegetables!


Are you talking about the colorful leafy things next to my steak?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I think Smeek should go for it -- a date with Lisa Loeb!


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> exactly.. I knew about the bacon thing from that FoodTV show she had. She's no true vegetarian. Which is good, IMHO. She would be easy to cook for,


Easy to cook for? Man, that's why you get a woman in the first place!

<runs and ducks>


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I saw her on a Food Network show a few years back and she was terrible! Not interested.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I saw her on a Food Network show a few years back and she was terrible! Not interested.


Fine. Get out of our Lisa love in thread then!!!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Fine. Get out of our Lisa love in thread then!!!


Just when I was starting to like Whip


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Episode #2:

I've never been to LAX, but I've been to Reagan National Airport in Washington DC dozens of times.

Her "Airtroduction" was in Reagan in DC, and not in LAX. So that was no six hour flight, but a 45 min to one hour flight.

What's up with that?

What did they say LAX? Why was she in DC?

Bizzare.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Oh, and who thinks that the producers of the show (or someone else close to her) planted the story in Page 6 themselves.


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Episode #2:
> 
> I've never been to LAX, but I've been to Reagan National Airport in Washington DC dozens of times.
> 
> ...


I can't recall the specifics, but I know episode 1 showed her performing at the Birchmere in Alexandria. I know because I was supposed to go to that show but had to cancel  . Things work out though, if I had been at the Birchmere that night Lisa wouldn't still be single and several VH-1 production people would have been out of work.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Mmm, she is fine.


O.K., so they showed her last night munching on a carrot while talking on the telephone.

Other than that, she still seems to be pretty cool person to pal around with.


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Oh, and who thinks that the producers of the show (or someone else close to her) planted the story in Page 6 themselves.


I doubt it. The author she was dating even admitted that he gave them the story. Now, someone else might have been responsible for getting the ball rolling, but he spilled the beans when asked. And he even admitted to Lisa that he figured as long as they were running a story he'd get his book mentioned.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Episode #2:
> 
> I've never been to LAX, but I've been to Reagan National Airport in Washington DC dozens of times.
> 
> ...


I picked up on that as well.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

grant33 said:


> Here's a quote from her imdb page: "I eat fish and love bacon. Plus, I don't mind if soups are made with chicken or beef stock, I just don't like eating big pieces of meat."


Forget it then - I'm out.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

How stupid was it of that guy to pay for her crap at The Container Store!?!

[GOB]Come on!!!![/GOB]


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Anyone still watching??

Just watched "Wingman" from the previous week (no new show this past Sunday). She really DID like that first kiss.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Just watched "Wingman" from the previous week (no new show this past Sunday). She really DID like that first kiss.


Love the show.

When I saw The Kiss, I was surprised (and jealous).


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm still watching, although I'm now recording the Monday showing because "Big Love" will be taking its place on Sunday night.

That was a kiss, all right. Somehow, though, I think it's going to get complicated from there. Ya think?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> I'm still watching, although I'm now recording the Monday showing because "Big Love" will be taking its place on Sunday night.
> 
> That was a kiss, all right. Somehow, though, I think it's going to get complicated from there. Ya think?


They replay constantly during the week you can catch one of those.


----------



## ClayMan (Mar 20, 2004)

I haven't missed a single episode. I like Lisa Loeb she is someone I would love to hang out with (be her token gay friend or something). She is very pretty and witty and simply cool. I think the guys that she has been dating are horrible! The guy that stayed on his cellphone is just rude and ridiculous. I could tell throughout the season that her college friend was all about her. It was obvious he was a bit jealous of her dates and deep down wants her (and probably has for a long time).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ClayMan said:


> I could tell throughout the season that her college friend was all about her. It was obvious he was a bit jealous of her dates and deep down wants her (and probably has for a long time).


yup. And Lisa's sister and friend picked up on it too at that party. Of course, I have to wonder if there was any encouragement by the producers for him to make that move like he did. It certainly made for good TV, not to mention what appeared to be a nice time for both of them.


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

I've still been watching as well. I can't believe that out of all the men in Manhatten, the guys she's dated have all been total duds. I think she is going to have a very hard time finding someone, even as pretty and intelligent as she is. The kiss from her friend wasn't surprising as the episode really lead up to it. However; I don't get the feeling this guy is ready to get married and start popping out rugrats like Lisa is. I have a feeling this will end badly, especially for Lisa.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I've been watching and find the show moderately entertaining. Parts of it very funny and other parts just too real, especially when you can see the other gals sabotaging her with little negative remarks about the guys.

The only problem that I have with this show is that the very nature of it is preposterous, or at least contradictory in nature. She's looking for a husband. As soon as she finds one, the show is *over*. Something tells me that she will conveniently *not* find the "right guy".


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

retrodog said:


> I've been watching and find the show moderately entertaining. Parts of it very funny and other parts just too real, especially when you can see the other gals sabotaging her with little negative remarks about the guys.
> 
> The only problem that I have with this show is that the very nature of it is preposterous, or at least contradictory in nature. She's looking for a husband. As soon as she finds one, the show is *over*. Something tells me that she will conveniently *not* find the "right guy".


I really never expected this show to be an ongoing series that would have multiple seasons. Maybe it will all be conveniently timed so some guy proposes to her in the last episode.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

O.K., so we had the finale last night. However, the more I think about it, the more suspicious I get about how real these guys are whom she dated on the show.

Do guys really act that stupidly?



Spoiler



On a radio interview last month, Lisa Loeb said that she was still "single."


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Do guys really act that stupidly?


I'm thinking Michael just froze at the end, because the cameras were on him. It looked like he came to his senses when he turned up after her concert. You never did get a sense for how long they'd been dating. Could have been a week, could have months.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I watched this once while I was out of town. Amusing enough show. I just like staring at her.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I guess I can make it official. I'm dating her..


Spoiler



...in my head!


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm so glad Lisa didn't go back to LA with her boyfriend. I'm confused with how they left it, though...are they dating long distance or are they separated? 

I'm glad he showed up to her concert. I was so disgusted with him after he left her apartment. He seemed like all he cared about was making himself happy. I'm sure her trying to make that type of decision was no walk in the park.

I hope she finds a decent man sometime soon. She's too cute and seemingly sweet to be single for much longer.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

kar74 said:


> I'm so glad Lisa didn't go back to LA with her boyfriend. I'm confused with how they left it, though...are they dating long distance or are they separated?


I don't recall if he said the name of the TV show in Los Angeles where he was going to be a "recurring character."

I hope that it wasn't "Emily's Reasons Why Not."


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

Can't believe no-one's mentioned it. Lisa's sister SUCKS! (And not in the good way). God, I hate her. Strong words, but her attitude about the guy buying all that stuff for Lisa at The Container Store... WTF? The sister also had a crap attitude about Lisa even considering "going for it" and following the guy to L.A. Didn't she say something about it being "loserish" behavior?

To me, the sister has come off as a hanger-on for the entire series. And if you heard her in interviews, she's one of those entertainer wannabees... Playing on a famous sibling's name.

Other thoughts:

1. Lisa didn't come off well a few year's ago on her Food Network show with Dweezil. She looked almost disinterested and Dweezil carried the show personality-wise. She redeems herself in "Number 1 Single."

2. She might be one of the cutest women alive. I don't wanna do filthy things to her. I just wanna buy her a hot chocolate and hear stories about her childhood. Whoever said she'd be great to talk to is undoubtedly right.

3. Damn, New York looks cool in this series. My wife and I are sitting on the couch in our beige suburban house in Phoenix and realizing .. although we're Lisa's age .. our lives couldn't be much more different. While ours are fine -- with 2 jobs, 2 kids, 2 cars and no free time -- hers seems like an everyday party. And while we're admiring her life, she's looking for a man so she can live ours. Crazy how the grass is always greener.

(Thanks for indulging me in this long-winded post. We now rejoin your regularly scheduled thread, already in progress).


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Now that you brought up Dweezil, I found it interesting that he was never mentioned. There wre some references to her just getting out of a 6 year relationship (with him), but they don't mention him directly, at all.


----------

